

Wikipedia Has Raised in a Week What Took a Month in 2009 - Garbage
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/wikipedia_has_raised_in_a_week_what_took_a_month_i.php

======
Mithrandir
Even if Wikipedia gets ads on it, I think we editors will continue editing.

------
rwwmike
Ads, when not overdone, really just don't phase me honestly.

I tune them out.

